# separation anxiety???



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I was away from home yesterday until about 1:30 in the morning. Gryff pooped in the hosue 4 times - yes 4! My husband was a total wreck calling me on my cell phone (seems he was on his hands and knees trying to find the smell and put his knees in it and smeared it all over the rug in his office).

Anyway, what gives?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

He is still a puppy...Could it be that hubby wasn't watching as well as you do??


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

EWE.......uke:

wow - 4 times...I will say however that when my boys get nervous - ie going in the car or something - they poop like crazy...bet it was just nerves...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know where it all came from. Chuck took him out every 2-3 hours and he peed, but wouldn't poop.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes!
4X is alot for a single outing. How old is Gryff? I remember Gucci seemed to get much better with the separation anxiety around 5-6 months. She was the same way...completely neurotic if I left her with the other family members.

I still have issues with her not going potty when other people take herout. For some crazy reason, she'll wait til **I** get home! We still scratch our heads at that one. Although, she's able to hold it longer and there haven't been too many accidents inside the house (if I don't count my going out of town and leaving her w/ my daughter!!) That caused a relapse of sorts.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Yuck! uke: I feel for your DH who had to do the search & clean-up. Eww.

How's Gryff doing now with you at home? Is he back to normal? 

It could've been nerves. Chuck might have unknowingly not given Gryff enough time to relax enough to do his #2 biz out there.

If Gryff's back to normal with you home, then it sounds like it could be a little SA behavior.

Hopefully Gryff will adapt and adjust to the rest of your family so that they will all be "trustworthy" in his eyes.

Don't lose hope! We have a foster golden with severe SA. To keep him from completely freaking out in my absence, I had to recruit my DH and sons to participate in potty runs and playtime with me and the dogs. It helped. Magnum would clearly prefer to be with me, but he's learned that the men are "safe" and just as able to throw a ball as I am.

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I wass thinking that possibly he just was not given enough time to go when outside, came in and was nervous cause he had to go, and it probably became a terribly cycle. Poor guys, both pup and hubby!


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

> wass thinking that possibly he just was not given enough time to go when outside, came in and was nervous cause he had to go, and it probably became a terribly cycle


Dilly does this sometimes. As soon as she pees she will start running back to the house. If I am pretty sure she is due for a poop and make her stay out(like first thing in the morning) she will then go. Otherwise she is inside for 2 min and then ringing the bell to go out again.

Kim


----------

